# Best strain for carpal tunnel syndrome



## makd (Feb 9, 2011)

I have carpal tunnel syndrome and i'm about to get my medicinal license. I currently smoke a lot of cannabis because i'm a computer tech so I have to keep up with my busy little fingers. I smoke a variety of strains; white russian, blueberry, og kush, hindu kush (favourite around here), juicy fruit, a bunch of diesels and white widow. I find the hindu kush does the best for pain but not the greatest. Once I get my card I'm also getting a license to grow so I'm looking for the best personal strain that will beat this pain in my wrist.


----------

